# At the pet store,...



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Morning! Today, Aurora is dancing in his cup hoping a nice sweet girl or boy may pick him. Aurora's friend (well kinda) Aqua said "Aurora, we are always not picked. We have been here for 4 days. Our colors are fading, we are swimming in gunk. No one wants us." Aurora swam in circles. He will never give up. Then a girl with shiny deep brown eyes and brown hair stared and said "You are perfect. Aurora. I will call you Aurora. Just wait, I will get you." Aurora said "Yes! She will be back!" He started dancing. Yay! The girl came back, picked up his cup, and put him in the cart. A boy placed Aqua right by Aurora. Today they will live a great day. :-D Till next time,
frogipoi


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora couldn't wait to get in his new home. The girl held and stared at him. Aurora knew he is going to be happy. The car ride was fun, except for the bumps, but the girl made sure he was safe. Aurora danced as they got out and the girl carried him to her room. He saw lots of gadgets and toys. After a while, Aurora got put in his new home. A 2.5 gallon tank with pretty blue rocks at the bottom. The filter pushed him a lot but he didn't care. Aurora loved it here. He even got a plastic plant! He fell asleep,
knowing he will live years of fun here.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Very cute story =]


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks! I will continue tomorrow! Going to the pet store tomorrow. Also target. No one will ever guess what I am getting at Target. (hint: from a book by Chris D'lacey It is not a toy or book)
My mom thinks I could get a betta or two for my B-day!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

That's awesome news =] Can't wait to read more of the story tomorrow!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I will VM you. You could be the first to comment!


----------

